# Pasta with Skate in Tomato-Basil Sauce



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

1 lb pan ready skate fillets cut into 1 x 2 inch pieces
2 tblsp oilve oil
1 cup chopped onion
1 tsp minced fresh garlic
4 cups chopped seeded tomatoes
1 tsp dried basil
1/2 tsp salt
1/4 tsp black pepper
1/3 cup red wine
1/4 cup minced fresh basil leaves
1 lb pasta

In a large skillet, saute onions and garlic in olive oil. Stir in tomatoes, dried basil, salt and pepper and simmer for 15mins. Stir in skate and wine and simmer for 3 mins or until skate flakes easily when tested with a fork. add fresh basil to sauce and serve over cooked pasta.


----------



## Mrs.Fishbones (Jun 23, 2005)

Ok no offense....but just this line by it self 
"Stir in skate and wine and simmer " is enough to make ya go ...... ummmmmmm no ty.

lol......never in my life would I have thought I would see those two words together.


----------



## DigitalHunter (Jun 6, 2006)

*Dogg..*

Dogg, are you the in house chef? Some of these recipes sound great, im gonna try out some of the ray recipes for sure. Have you tried all the recipes youve posted? Thats a lot of grubbin


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Recipes*

The Cajun and Wild games ones yes, just about all of them. These are recipes that I have collected over the years. I have have made or helped make a little over half of the ones posted. Next to fish and huntin, cookin is my next favorite hobby.


----------



## DigitalHunter (Jun 6, 2006)

Awesome, keep em comin sir! I have to go catch something to cook up!


----------

